# Does anyone else think it's odd to celebrate a dead persons birthday?



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I can understand wanting to acknowdege the day in someway,but a birthday party?? Don't really get that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never heard of anyone doing that.

Sure, one might acknowledge the birthday of some really famous dead person, but that's it.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

The Michael Jackson recent birthday bash - that's what I meant. Just think it's very strange!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no, I don't think its odd to celebrate a dead's persons birthday.

in the case of Michael Jackson. i wished him a happy birthday and ive played his music through-out some of the day, and if you think i am odd, that's fine with me because it is on you

but,

for if someone in your family which have past, and as for me. I know my grandfather well, and he is dead, and I do tend to celebrate his birthday, in remembrance of him being here and what joys we had when he is still alive.

someone in your heart that matters to someone shouldn't be looked on to others as odd, strange, or whatever. It should be a remembrance of that person.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The first birthday since the death maybe, but other than that, it's just remembering the date. For my father's birthday, I would go out to eat.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow,Torlin - don't get so testy! If a person wants to do that,I certainly wouldn't object-I just don't understand it that's all-just wondering how others view it.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank you,TorLin,for being the voice of reason. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Kelly-Just because I don't understand something and am asking for others views on this subject does not make me unreasonable. In fact,it's just the opposite-most rigid thinkers couldn't care less about anyone's opinion but their own. You seem to often be on the attack.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> Kelly-Just because I don't understand something and am asking for others views on this subject does not make me unreasonable. In fact,it's just the opposite-most rigid thinkers couldn't care less about anyone's opinion but their own. You seem to often be on the attack.


How is thanking someone an attack?

It would serve us all well to have a little bit more compassion and empathy like TorLin is exhibiting.

Furthermore, you should be aware that when you start a thread with an attack (calling a person's behavior "odd" for example and then proceed to insult that behavior in a post such as "but a birthday party??"), then you really shouldn't be surprised if people are defensive in their responses to you. This seems to be your posting style, so no wonder it happens repeatedly. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,if his view is deemed the "voice of reason" then it's obviously inferring that my view is unreasonable. One can disagree without being condescending. I wasn't looking for a battle,only other thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> Well,if his view is deemed the "voice of reason" then it's obviously inferring that my view is unreasonable. One can disagree without being condescending. I wasn't looking for a battle,only other thoughts on the subject.


Your view is unreasonable in my opinion. That's not an attack. It's an opinion. You are bound to come across differing opinions on a board this big. This isn't the first time I've noticed you having a problem with someone who disagrees with you. But on a board such as this, surely you must recognize that it's unavoidable??

And I again refer you to my above point about the initial tone of the post.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I do not expect everyone to agree with me,however a birthday party for someone no longer having birthdays does seem unusual to me. I only wanted others to explain that aspect. You seem to feel quite superior,as you seem to often take delight in passing judgment on my posts/threads. So good to know you have my welfare at heart and are taking notice of my "problems".


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a little strange, yea, but I was never one to appreciate the birthdays of living people either.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Please do not overreact to statements made in this thread. They should be taken at face value.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I think birthday celebrations for the deceased serve more purpose than those for living people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Personally I see nothing strange with honoring someone who has passed on on their birthday, but a party may be a bit excessive I feel. Something like taking part of the day to meditate on their memory or perhaps a toast at dinner for them or even engaging in one of their favorite pastimes on their day seems far more reasonable to me.

In the matter of celebrities a party such as live concert or commemoration gala or something may well be in order depending on what they represent to their community and/or whoever is hosting such an event


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Still Waters said:


> The Michael Jackson recent birthday bash - that's what I meant. Just think it's very strange!


aw come on...he was the king of pop!



Still Waters said:


> You seem to feel quite superior


Kelly is one of the nicest people ive met here


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's just a way for people to remember someone. Maybe like a coping mechansim. I do love Jesus's birthday even though that is up for debate when he was actually born.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Does anyone else think it's odd to celebrate a dead persons birthday?


Yes. I did like MJ but when I heard that people held a birthday party for him, that seemed a little... freaky.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I've known of people who do it and I've done it myself, mainly with family members.
I don't have a party or anything, for people outside of the family, but I'll sort of honor them in some way if I felt affected by them at all. Like, if it's a movie star, I might have a little mini marathon of their movies. If it was a singer or musical artist, I'll play some of their music. A painter, I'll looks up some of their work and maybe display it on my desktop that day.
I do this for living and dead people, so it's not strange to me in the least.

Also, in the case of MJ, well, he did recently die. I wouldn't find a full out birthday for someone who passed away a short while ago strange.
I had a birthday party for a friend who died just a week and a half shy of their 21st birthday. It seriously wouldn't have felt right, doing nothing.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> I do not expect everyone to agree with me,however a birthday party for someone no longer having birthdays does seem unusual to me. I only wanted others to explain that aspect. .


I think you have a knack for starting interesting threads Still Waters, but then I enjoy hearing opinions that differ from my own and the reasoning behind them . . . I assume you do as well. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*For such an innocent topic, this really got out of hand fast.*


----------

